# homemade general cleaning fluid???



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone made their own general cleaning fluid? (for wiping down countertops, stovetops, plumbing fixtures, etc.)

preferably:
- cheap to make in mass
- easily accessible ingredients
- doesn't stink (can't stand the smell from people who just use plain vinegar for everything)
- cuts grease well


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

For kitchen counters I do water with a squirt of dawn dish soap in the spray bottle. This is my standard spray when the countertops just need to be scrubbed.
For more antibacterial power, I make my own Clorox cleanup. In my spray bottle (from the used up store-bought Clorox cleanup) I put 1/4 cup bleach, one squirt Dawn dish soap and fill with water. This works on countertops stains as well as the stains in my white kitchen sink. I also like it after raw meat has been on my countertops. This also works great in the bathroom. Obviously depending on personal choice, you could increase the amount of bleach. This is the recipe that I got off the Internet for Clorox cleanup. A bottle is over four dollars retail and I was not prepared to spend that much money all the time.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I carefully remove the peel from lemons or oranges and drop them in a jar. Then I pour vinegar over them just enough to cover them and put a lid on. It goes in the basement or pantry for 2 weeks and once it hits the 2 week old mark, I strain the liquid off and put it in a spray bottle mixed 1:1 with water. It does still smell like vinegar some, but also smells like the citrus I added to it. This seems to work pretty well in every application. The vinegar smell does go away once it dries and it short lived. 

Another one I tried is this and it works well. Problem for me was buying the castile soap. I hate spending the money to buy it and haven't gotten around to making it myself.
2 cups warm water
2 Tablespoons baking soda
2 teaspoons liquid castile soap
20 drops Lemon essential oil

Mix everything and put in a spray bottle. You do need to shake it before using to mix the baking soda back in and eventually the soda will gum up the spray nozzle.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

My most favorite cleaner....

3 oz. rubbing alcohol
3 oz. ammonia
couple of squirts of Dawn
water, enough to finish filling a 32 oz. spray bottle

I use it for everything top to bottom in the kitchen and bathroom....cleans, disinfects, degreases, doesn't streak, and leaves no lingering scent.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't measure mine when I make it and I'm sure it turns out different every time, but it works. I use mostly water, maybe 1C rubbing alcohol, , maybe 1/2 C vinegar, and a few drops of Dawn in an old Windex bottle and then add whatever scented oil or essential oil I have on hand - however much it takes to make it smell good.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks for the ideas - came across a recipe for water+dish soap+borax+essential oil

will have to try some of these out...maybe combine a few options


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

NEfarmgirl said:


> I carefully remove the peel from lemons or oranges and drop them in a jar. Then I pour vinegar over them just enough to cover them and put a lid on. It goes in the basement or pantry for 2 weeks and once it hits the 2 week old mark, I strain the liquid off and put it in a spray bottle mixed 1:1 with water. It does still smell like vinegar some, but also smells like the citrus I added to it. This seems to work pretty well in every application. The vinegar smell does go away once it dries and it short lived.
> 
> 
> I use this and it works great! I'm not careful though, I just use whatever is leftover from squeezing lemons or grapefruit.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

NEfarmgirl, sorry for swiping your post. I was trying to quote it but did something wrong!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

That's ok. The first time I tried the cleaner I thought it wouldn't work, but was very happy to see it works fine. That reminds me that I need to make more!


----------



## lilmrschandler (Apr 21, 2015)

I also use the citrus peels and vinegar, I keep a glass jar on the back of my sink and every few weeks make a batch. There is a bit of a vinegar smell but it doesn't linger like plain vinegar. Plus it doesn't leave behind any chemicals


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I use orange peels/vinegar
but also use the same recipe that NEfarmgirl uses, but I take a bar of Kirk's Castile soap, grate , add to hot water (1-2 gallons) to make my own castile soap, way cheaper than buying Dr. Bonners.


----------

